# Whirlpool Water Softener



## jwstewar

When we built the house in 2008 we installed a Whirlpool water filter and a Whirlpool water softener. Up to this point, both have worked well, though I've always felt the softener used more salt then I think it should. We would typically go through 60 - 80 lbs of salt in a month for a family of now 5. Addyson being only 4. I believe it is the 30,000 grain unit from Lowes. It is around $400, only reason I mention that is, because that isn't cheap, but at that price it makes it almost unreasonable to bring a repair person in. By the time they have their service call and labor on and then any parts, your are looking at least half of the cost of a new unit - at least.

So anyway, a few weeks ago, I heard water running. Didn't think much about it, just figured one of the kids flushed a toilet or something. Then I happened to be outside and I saw water coming from our sump pump drain. In the middle of a drought, I knew the sump pump wasn't running.I then went down stairs, that is when I discovered the water running sound. The water softener is stuck in regen mode. I've tried unplugging it and to reset it and such, but it is still regenning. I haven't tried calling Whirlpool yet, just checking to see if any one has any ideas as to what is causing it to do this and what I shoudl do to fix it. Right now, I've got it bypassed and unplugged so that it isn't wasting water. But getting tired of the hard water again. I can already see scale starting to build up on the the fixtures. BTW, this is water from our local water co-op.


----------



## jwstewar

BTW, here is the quote from the water company on the hardness of the water:

*How “hard” is Ross County Water water?
*Hardness in drinking water is caused by two nontoxic chemicals – usually called minerals – calcium and magnesium. If either of these minerals is present in your water in substantial amounts, the water is said to be hard because making a lather or suds for washing is ”hard” to do. Thus, cleaning with hard water is difficult. Water containing little calcium or magnesium is called soft water. While there is no well-defined distinction between hard water and soft water it is generally thought that hardness values of less than 75 milligrams per liter (mg/L) represent soft water and values above 150 mg/L represent hard water. Our raw water from the Teays Aquifer ranges from 400-440 mg/L. We purchase approximately 4,000 tons of salt to soften our water during the treatment process. After treatment your water ranges from 120-140 mg/L.


----------



## Doc

Years ago I worked with the RainSoft Water Softeners.   They had a mechanical head unit that controlled all the cycles.  I suspect most have gone to electronic controls by now but I would guess your problem is in the controller.  Either the timer which tells it when to regen is stuck or froze in that position.  Of course the controllers were the most expensive part of the softeners.  That Lowes unit sounds like it might be your best bet.


----------



## muleman RIP

The valve is probably hanging up from a piece scale. If it was not for the salt I would have one like that. I just cleaned the kitchen faucet aerator this morning. Next will be shower heads and then run vinegar through the coffee maker.


----------



## jwstewar

Thanks guys. I dug the manual out last night and was looking through it. I hope to have this weekend to be able to tear it apart and see what is going on. Good thing is, even looking at Sear's website (they have one of the easiest parts look up) most of the parts aren't that expensive if I have to replace some. That is where the trick comes in, diagnosing the correct parts so that you aren't buying a bunch that aren't needed and end up spending more than the new one.

BTW, looking at it again last night. We don't have the 30,000 grain unit from Lowes. It is the 40,000 grain unit that is $500. 

Good or bad thing, even if we had bought the extended warranty, it would have been expired now as well. Would've been kicking myself if it would have still been in the extended warranty. I usually don't buy extended warranties, but when we built the house I bought them on 3 things. The Samsung Washer & Dryer and Bosch double wall oven. Have needed it on all of those. Didn't buy it on anything else and haven't had any problems with anything else up until now with the water softener. So I guess I did OK and came out ahead on my warranty purchases.


----------



## bczoom

Good luck!

I find hot water tanks are often worth the extended warranty.


----------



## jwstewar

We went tankless. Have been real happy with it so far.


----------



## muleman RIP

Have a good battery post brush or a 1/2 copper fitting brush to clean scale buildup in the valve.


----------



## eric1962

jwstewar said:


> Thanks guys. I dug the manual out last night and was looking through it. I hope to have this weekend to be able to tear it apart and see what is going on. Good thing is, even looking at Sear's website (they have one of the easiest parts look up) most of the parts aren't that expensive if I have to replace some. That is where the trick comes in, diagnosing the correct parts so that you aren't buying a bunch that aren't needed and end up spending more than the new one.
> 
> BTW, looking at it again last night. We don't have the 30,000 grain unit from Lowes. It is the 40,000 grain unit that is $500.
> 
> Good or bad thing, even if we had bought the extended warranty, it would have been expired now as well. Would've been kicking myself if it would have still been in the extended warranty. I usually don't buy extended warranties, but when we built the house I bought them on 3 things. The Samsung Washer & Dryer and Bosch double wall oven. Have needed it on all of those. Didn't buy it on anything else and haven't had any problems with anything else up until now with the water softener. So I guess I did OK and came out ahead on my warranty purchases.



The Prices have comedown drastically with in last couple of years. You can get a quality water softener from a local professional for the same price as big box water softener. {removed} water softeners are the best and are not sold online or in the big box stores.


----------



## Ricardododo

eric1962 said:


> The Prices have comedown drastically with in last couple of years. You can get a quality water softener from a local professional for the same price as big box water softener. Clack {SPAM LINK REMOVED} are the best and are not sold online or in the big box stores.


The best water softener is Clack? I have doubts about this. As far as I know, on Amazon, the most popular now is the {removed} water softeners. In particular, the {removed} Water Softener has a high sales volume. I use a similar product and it does a good job.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Perfect timing. I was just downstairs last looking at our water setup. We're on a well. There's a filter system as well as a water softener. Though the water softener isn't turned on and hasn't been used for a few years apparently. Which is fine as the water here is near perfect. Zero contaminants and very soft. One of the conditions on the house purchase was that they guarantee the well has enough capacity. It was returning at less than a gallon a minute when drained down.  It's a drilled well that was down to 220 feet. They drilled another 50 feet then hydrofracked it. Now the return is around 5 gallons a minute. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

We use an Aquos salt free water softener.  We do not need the extra salt in our diet, nor do we need the extra regeneration water being turned into effluent for our septic system.  The cartridge says 60,000 gallons, but best to replace around 40,000 gallons ideally.  This is easy to monitor as our dosing pump monitors every drop of water going out to the absorption bed.  This translates to a cartridge life span of one year on average of 120 gallons of water per day turned into effluent.  BTW a cartridge costs around 60 bucks on Amazon and sure as hell beats lugging those awful pain in the ass bags of salt.

YMMV depending on many factors with your water.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FYI - ricardo and eric1962 are spammers. They are banned and links and product names have been removed.


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> FYI - ricardo and eric1962 are spammers. They are banned and links and product names have been removed.



I didn't like their attitude anyway.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> FYI - ricardo and eric1962 are spammers. They are banned and links and product names have been removed.


Thanks Jim!!!!!!!


----------

